# What is it? What kills it?



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

Thoughts? Pulls up in little clumps. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@PGunn looks like a fescue to me.


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

Spammage said:


> @PGunn looks like a fescue to me.


Wonderful. No clue how fescue would have gotten into my zoysia?!?! Reading up it looks like revolver would be best to use to eliminate it, just needing to ensure its ok to on the surrounding zoysia.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

PGunn said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > @PGunn looks like a fescue to me.
> ...


It could be perennial rye grass too. Revolver is safe for zoysia, but pricey. I would try Celsius or Certainty first if you have some on hand.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

Looks like what I've got showing up in my zoysia as well. I sprayed Celcius when it was cold out. It's killing it slowly.


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

cavince79 said:


> Looks like what I've got showing up in my zoysia as well. I sprayed Celcius when it was cold out. It's killing it slowly.


@cavince79 How did the celcius work out for you?


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

PGunn said:


> cavince79 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like what I've got showing up in my zoysia as well. I sprayed Celcius when it was cold out. It's killing it slowly.
> ...


Maybe it's not the same thing you have. When mine first started, they looked like yours as I started attacking them with Celcius when it was 40F out. 14 days post spraying, I questioned if I actually sprayed them. 14 days later, they started to turn. Probably not the best to use Celcius at that point, but it's what I had.
Since I had targeted them all at one point, have just started a pre-e program, and sodded last year, I had quite a few more that thrived after the first spray. Now my searches make me believe that they've grown up big and strong into Poa Annua, which Celcius is not labelled for. If I'm correct, and it is Poa Annua, it is still killing it, just slowly.
I'm now hoping for warmer weather in GA and have resorted to just pulling handfuls at a time to get the seed heads into the garbage and not back into the lawn.


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

Every time I hope for warner weather to help choke them out it dips back down into the low 30s. I may give revolver a try since it is intended to really get cool season grass out of warm. Just a tad on the pricey side!


----------

